# GA: Male Golden, Female Mix at Warner Robbins



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This poor boy at warners looks sad!!*

*THIS POOR BOY AT WARNER ROBBINS LOOKS SO SAD!
Might be missing someone!!*
*HE HAS NO NAME!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14087659[/B]

BEAUTIFUL GOLDEN RETRIEVER IN DANGER AT WARNER ROBINS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THIS BEAUTIFUL BOY IS AVAILABLE AT WARNER ROBINS. HE LOOKS SO SAD LOOKING OUT OF HIS CAGE. PROBABLY LOOKING FOR HIS FAMILY.

No Name 
Golden Retriever

Medium Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 9-02090 

Click to see
full size



More About Me


I'm a red male adult, very pretty - and I'll be available 7/9 if I'm not claimed. 

TO INQUIRE ABOUT ADOPTION, PLEASE CALL THE WR ANIMAL CONTROL SHELTER AT 478-929-7280.

ADOPTION FEE:$89-MALES/$94-FEMALES (includes spay/neuter, exam & rabies vaccination). $20 if already spayed/neutered.
HOURS:M-F, 10-4

My Contact Info

Warner Robins Animal Control 
Warner Robins, GA 
478-929-7280 

NO FEMALE GOLDEN RET. MIX CALLED NO NAME IS STILL THERE, TOO! POOR GIRL!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14087665
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The mix reminds me of a breed I just learned of the other day. Not many of them around. Chinook???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*kIMM*

KIMM

Do you mean the Female is a Chinook?

Are their rescues for them?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> KIMM
> 
> Do you mean the Female is a Chinook?
> 
> Are their rescues for them?


I contacted one group in GA about her. I'm not sure she is Chinook. I don't think there are many around. Her photo reminded me of one I saw the other day.

I don't know anything about this breeder. I was just looking for some photos.

http://www.greatmountainchinooks.com/


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just saw this and called - male GR is still available to I forwarded information on him to Adopt-a-golden. If they are unable to take him and someone here were interested, I could help pull/transport.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I sent info on both of them to Adopt A Golden Atlanta, Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta, and Atlanta Dog Squad. 

I got the following response back about the female mix:

"The female is not a Golden mix - perhaps Boxer or Ridgeback - no retriever at all." 

I didn't hear anything further about the male.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just heard back from Adopt-a-Golden - GRRA is supposed to get him (male GR) but she was going to double-check to make sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

JEALOUS

That is great about GRRA. What are they checking about on him, do you know?

i THINK the female Gold. Mix could be Chinook or GR/Boxer, or GR/Ridgeback
or maybe no Golden Ret. at all.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if the female that looks like a Chinook has been checked for a tattoo or microchip? I just heard back from someone and this is the question that was asked. I wonder if most Chinook's are tattooed or microchipped before going to their new homes. At least the person didn't say, "That's not a Chinook!" I sure hope someone helps her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I emld the shelter to see if she is tatooed or microchipped and mentioned she might be a Chinook, a Rhodesian Ridgeback or a Boxer mix.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm
> 
> I emld the shelter to see if she is tatooed or microchipped and mentioned she might be a Chinook, a Rhodesian Ridgeback or a Boxer mix.


I can't see her back. If I could I would know if she were a RR, as we all would. I would think the shelter would see that immediately. It's hard to miss that strip of hair going up their back. My neighbor's dog is a RR/Black Lab mix and you can see the strip clear across the yard.

I cannot believe how many different looks the Chinook has. They are sled dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Look what I found*

http://www.chinook-dogs.org/rescue.html

Mission Statement: 
Our primary goal is to provide a safe and friendly transitional environment to any Chinook in need, while actively working to find him/her a suitable new home. 

A Few Thoughts on Chinook Rescue... 

Though the occasional rescue Chinook will need to be placed in a specific type of home, due to dog specific personality traits or characteristics, the majority of the dogs we place come from home situations that have changed and are no longer suited for the pet. The previous owners of these dogs have, more often than not, placed their beloved Chinook into the program in order to ensure that he or she is re-homed in the best possible adoptive family. 

Chinook Rescue has recently developed*, and begun to utilize, a formal rescue packet. Copies of the packet are available upon request by mail or can be downloaded... [click here for the pdf file...] 

Chinook Rescue supports itself through adoption fees and donations. The latter of which are always gratefully accepted. 

The following are some of our recent, successfully placed, rescue Chinooks: 

Bill and Kelly McCain adopted Northdown Sam [click here to read "Sam and Me"] 
Carl and Margaret Russell adopted Northdown Sissy 
Scott Footman and Cynthia Grindal adopted Northdown Buddy 
Northern Lights Comet adopted by Susan Murray 
Greenlaw's Jasmine adopted by David and Paula Torla 
Mountain Laurel Sitka adopted by Frank & Kim Watson [click here to read "Sitka's Story"] 
If you would like additional information on the Chinook Rescue program, or wish to be considered as a potential adoptive owner of a rescue Chinook, please contact: 
Christian Parzych 
105 Back River Rd.
Merrimack, NH 03054
(Cell) 603-494-4413 
(Home)603-424-9563 
Chairperson 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jennifer Skoglund 
89 Davis Crossing Road 
New Durham, NH 03855 
603-859-0636 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Rick & Antonette Moscati 
Lakewood, CO. 
303-969-0417 (h)
303-236-0023 (w) 
Rocky Mountain Region Contact


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Steve Bronner 
249 S Haas St. 
Frankenmuth, MI 48734 
989-752-3555 
Central States Contact 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amanda Bays 
14450 W. 163rd St. 
Lockport, IL 60491-6652 
(708) 301-4111 
--or-- on the web
Central States Contact 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*CDCA Rescue gratefully acknowledges Leonberger Club of America Rescue for their help in the development of rescue documents.

*here's a Chinook:*


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just an update on the male GR - call was made to the shelter this a.m. and they are now saying that he will not be available until the 20th and possibly have some potential adopters lined up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

Thanks for the update on Male Gold. Ret. that won't be up for adoption until 20th and MIGHT have some people interested.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14087659


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen,

I contacted the person in GA that breeds and does rescue. I haven't heard back from her since her first reply. She is the one who asked about a tattoo and microchip. When I asked her if all Chinook breeders chip and tattoo their pups before going to new owners, she said she does. She may have been wondering if this dog was one of hers. I don't know, but I'm hoping she spreads the word.

It doesn't hurt to keep spreading the word about the female. Chinook's are sled dogs so I imagine they may be high energy. It could be a reason for someone unaware of the energy level to give up on the poor dog. I would hope they would return a Chinook to it's breeder, but who knows. I don't think there are many around. I was shocked when she didn't say this dog didn't look like a Chinook. I just happened to be doing some research when I stumbled on a page about the breed. 

Send an email to the others...

*Just so everyone knows, Chinook's not only look like the one above, but have a wide range of looks! Check out the link I posted in an earlier reply.*

A few other looks. I think there might be more.
http://www.akc.org/breeds/chinook/photos.cfm


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for taking such an interest in this girl! I really didn't know what to do when I got a response that she wasn't a golden mix and I'm happy to see that others with more experience and connections were able to make some contacts on her behalf. Hoping for the best!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've contacted Steve, Laurel, and a kennel in the NE that does Chinook rescue just in case.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I tried contacting the other Chinook rescues and all the mail came back as undeliverable.


----------

